# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Verandah roof

## Gtt84

Hey all,
I'm installing a large gable verandah over my patio area. The patio is north facing so gets lots of light, and heat all day.
One slope of the gable will be facing towards the north sun, the other towards the house.
Of course I want to keep the light, particularly as this area feeds all the light into the house, but I want to reduce the heat so we can use the area - so I've been recommended special frosted type panels to reduce the heat while letting through light. 
How many of these will I need and where are they best positioned? 
Should I do the whole roof, or just one slope, intermittent or just over the windows? 
Would they be best on the side facing north to allow light into the house, or the other side, or both?

----------


## Moondog55

Solid towards the North and insulated plus RFL and use the South facing in something that will allow light though for lower heat gain in summer.

----------


## Gtt84

Ah interesting thank you for the advice. The builder recommended transparent panels intermittently on both slopes.
Do you think there will be enough light coming into the house if all the north facing slope are solid?

----------


## Bart1080

Gtt - my old gable pergola - 10 x 8 north facing - solid on the north side and from memory 2 panels over the windows  (1 over each)  - cream.  
Good balance between allowing enough light and reducing the heat sitting under it.  The house was darkened slightly but nothing to worry about and had good light under the pergola but not the heat.

----------

